

Hudson Sonar plugin 1.0 : to industrialize the ultimate build system - farnulfo
http://sonar.codehaus.org/hudson-sonar-plugin-10-to-industrialize-the-ultimate-build-system/

======
mullr
I don't know much about the other things they're talking about, but I can't
say enough good things about Hudson. It's very effective even for non-java
projects - I'm using it now, relatively painlessly, for doing CI on a bunch of
C# and Javascript code.

~~~
trapper
It's an amazing piece of software. Better than the commercial alternatives I
have tried.

